# garage door randomly opens



## junkemail0707 (Jan 30, 2011)

hello,

my garage door will randomly open. very rarely, but usually at night or during the day when i'm inside. does hitting the "learn' button help here at all? 

I can think of 2 possible problems: 1) There might be a remote (i'll call it "lost remote" somewhere witha low battery that might trigger it, 2) a neighbor's remote is activating it

1. would hitting the learn button and using the remote that I have handy make the possible "lost" remove inactive?

2. would hitting the learn button reprogram a code making a neighbor's remote no longer able to active my garage door?

3. any other suggestions?

Thanks!


----------



## iamrfixit (Jan 30, 2011)

What brand? If it is a sears, chamberlain, liftmaster, master mechanic or Do It Best brand, holding the learn button down for a few seconds erases all the codes, then press and release the learn button to activate learning mode and then press and release the remote button to reprogram it. Make sure the remotes don't have a button that sticks, have had that happen too. One button sticks and when a remote for a different door is activated both doors end up operating. Sometimes cold weather will cause the buttons to stick too.


----------



## junkemail0707 (Jan 30, 2011)

it's a craftsman (sears). thanks for your reply!


----------



## DexterII (Jul 14, 2010)

I would go through the reconfiguration process, as described above, but would first unplug it for a couple of minutes, as it sometimes helps to reset such devices in this manner.


----------



## bernie963 (Dec 18, 2010)

I had a similar problem, not sure if this will help but here is what i found and my solutions.

1. did an internet search and found several possible causes. 1) interfereance from aircraft with in 50 miles of an airport. 2) shorted push button wires usally from mice. rulled out 2. i am 25 miles from Logan and on a landing approach which is a high traffic area. i could not rule that out.

2. roofers working across street may have had a remote to start compressor. had problem even when they weren't working.

while cleaning chain drive, I noticed a roller had popped out of the channel, upon inspection the roller bearing was gone after 25 years of use. replaced 2 rollers, problem solved. from ground level I never noticed the roller out of the track. when up on the ladder looking across the top of the lift motor I saw it. this put a stress on door, which twisted the lift chain which effected micro switch on motor. 

this was over a year ago. over this winter it opened again. not roller this time. chain was stiff from the cold. this torqued the cam away from the micro switch. cleaned and lubed again, no prob since.

hope this is helpful.

bernie


----------



## MsMatthews (Feb 9, 2011)

I had a Craftsman in my previous house and had the same problem but it wasn't during cold weather or because of a lost remote. We ended up having to reprogram it and that fixed it. I would try that if you haven't already. Coming home to your garage wide open is very unnerving, so I hope you can get it fixed soon!


----------



## Tomperro (Feb 13, 2011)

How old is the unit? A lot of the older craftsman model were on the same frequency as stated in am earlier post, some aircraft.


----------

